# Single Cyclists -- Burn the Turkey (11/23)



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey everybody! Velo Girls hosts a monthly co-ed singles ride and our next one is this Friday, November 23rd. We meet @ the Menlo Park CalTrain Station @ 1:00. The route is top-secret, but we'll ride about 20-25 miles at a casual, social pace (to encourage the mission of the ride which is to meet other single cyclists). Post-ride, we gather at the British Bankers Club for beer, food, and socializing.

These rides have been incredibly successful so I would encourage you to come out and meet the velo girl or velo boy of your dreams!

More details here -- http://www.velogirls.com/calendar.php


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Solo breakaways are discouraged, I suppose?


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

you're a smart man, Pablo. we encourage the men to ride _*WITH*_ the women, talk with them, and be social.

for men (or women) needing their hard/long training ride, they could do it Friday morning before meeting the group.

Lorri


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

velogirl said:


> for men . . . needing their *hard/long *training ride, they could do it Friday morning before meeting the group.


Am I to assume that this is a pun, considering the nature of the event?


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

um, no.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Best of luck with the event. Ride report and photos please!!

fc


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

velogirl said:


> Hey everybody! Velo Girls hosts a monthly co-ed singles ride and our next one is this Friday, November 23rd. We meet @ the Menlo Park CalTrain Station @ 1:00. The route is top-secret, but we'll ride about 20-25 miles at a casual, social pace (to encourage the mission of the ride which is to meet other single cyclists). Post-ride, we gather at the British Bankers Club for beer, food, and socializing.
> 
> These rides have been incredibly successful so I would encourage you to come out and meet the velo girl or velo boy of your dreams!
> 
> More details here -- http://www.velogirls.com/calendar.php


you single folks have all the fun.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Pablo said:


> Am I to assume that this is a pun, considering the nature of the event?


You've spent too much time in Teh Lounge Pablo.


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

*Ride Report (part 1)*

A superb sunny day and mild temps were on order for Velo Girls co-ed singles ride. The east coast is experiencing wet and sticky snow while we cruise around on our bike in shorts and short sleeve jerseys. Isn't life grand in California?

16 riders + 1 in-line skater (not pictured) gathered at the Menlo Park Caltrain station at 1pm. Everyone was in great spirits after a healthy Thanksgiving meal yesterday and ready to burn off a few extra calories with a slow casual ride around the peninsula.









Amy filled in as our ride leader and was all smiles. The word was that Lorri participated in the low-key hill climb up Mt. Hamilton was probably feeling a bit knackered after finishing with the top 10 women riders and a sub-2 hour ride time.









Scott









Bill









Ki (foreground) drove all the way from the East bay to ride with our group today. Sorry, I wasn't able to meet everyone and get their names.


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

*Ride Report (part 2)*

Jim's knowledge of vintage bikes was amazing. Be ready to talk bikes (frames, parts, racing history) when you meet up with this enthusiast.









Edith - super hottie, blonde, and a smile that can bring men to their knees. What's not to like?









another Jim 









Carol got word of the co-ed ride through a friend









Josh graciously rode sweep position for the group









Sorry I cut out a little early from the ride and didn't get to meet everyone. When we rode down Portola Valley Road I couldn't pass up a climb up OLH. Okay, I admit being a bit mental. Next time I promise to ride with the group a little longer and join in the post-ride festivities.

D-


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

This sounds like a lot of fun, can't wait until I'm back on the bike so I can join in.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

velogirl said:


> Hey everybody! Velo Girls hosts a monthly co-ed singles ride and our next one is this Friday, November 23rd. We meet @ the Menlo Park CalTrain Station @ 1:00. The route is top-secret, but we'll ride about 20-25 miles at a casual, social pace (to encourage the mission of the ride which is to meet other single cyclists). Post-ride, we gather at the British Bankers Club for beer, food, and socializing.
> 
> These rides have been incredibly successful so I would encourage you to come out and meet the velo girl or velo boy of your dreams!
> 
> More details here -- http://www.velogirls.com/calendar.php


I'm not in the area very much...

Do you have an informal statistics on the riders here?

Like... age... and more importantly male:female ratio?


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

Cruzer2424 said:


> I'm not in the area very much...
> 
> Do you have an informal statistics on the riders here?
> 
> Like... age... and more importantly male:female ratio?


You have to come out and collect your own statistics. Demographics vary from ride to ride and may not be a real indication of what you are missing. 

Just show up and enjoy meeting the people who do participate.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

bustamove said:


> Demographics vary from ride to ride and may not be a real indication of what you are missing.


... that's what I was wondering. I live in East Bay (for part of the year). If I'm in town for one of the rides, maybe I'll drive down.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey Bustamove! Thanks for the write-up and photos. Alas, my legs felt great after Mt. Hamilton on Thursday, but I didn't survive the wine-drinking marathon later that day.......and my boyfriend isn't crazy about me leading the singles ride anyways. Since I knew Amy would be there and she'd led in the past, I asked her to fill in with Josh this month.

Regarding stats, this ride typically attracts anywhere from 15-60 riders. The demographic is pretty spread -- I'd say 35-50 years old with a pretty even mix of men and women. Some months there are more women, some months there are more men. 

The secret to a ride like this is "tell your friends!" And what the heck! If you don't meet the man or woman of your dreams, at least you got a good ride in, along with the opportunity to meet some other like-minded cyclists.

Lorri

ps -- our next singles ride will most likely be Christmas Eve. More details soon!


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

velogirl said:


> The secret to a ride like this is "tell your friends!" And what the heck! If you don't meet the man or woman of your dreams, at least you got a good ride in, along with the opportunity to meet some other like-minded cyclists.
> 
> Lorri
> 
> ps -- our next singles ride will most likely be Christmas Eve. More details soon!


A little marketing goes a long way. I have never seen any of the past Velo Girl rides documented on RBR and the ride last week fit right in with my schedule. Since we are always sharing stories on MTBR, then we can also share on RBR.

Next co-ed ride we'll have more people and more pictures. Maybe someone else will bring a camera and post up their ride report.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

For those interested, we have a men's email group at http://www.yahoogroups.com/group/veloboys

This is an announcement-only list for our men's and co-ed rides and events.

We also have a women's email group at http://www.yahoogroups.com/group/velogirls

This is an announcement + discussion list with more than 1,400 women cyclists from all over northern california participating. 

Lorri


----------

